# ¿Creeis que puede durar este bajo?



## robertorcm (May 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, me quieren vender un bajo de doble bobina, pero hace unos dias se le rompio un cable que va del conector a una bobina y se le soldo por personal cualificado ....
Este es el resultado :

http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3273b.jpg

¿Creeis que puede durar este altavoz asi? ¿Lo comprariais?

Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Hombre, siendo sincero creo va a acabar partiendo ya que, a parte de la soldadura el cable quedó retorcido por lo que te durará unos días. Si fuese personal cualificado cambiarían el cable completo, no andarían con remiendos.
Saludos.


----------



## robertorcm (May 3, 2009)

Pero ese cable no se deberia de partir ¿no? ¿Cuanto costaria cambiar ese cable completo? Hay que partir el altavoz para eso ...

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (May 3, 2009)

Me sumo a la opinión de Unleased!

Como recomendación, NO lo compres. 
Si es barato y tenés en cuenta que quizá dure sólo unos pocos días, entonces arriesgate si querés.

En general los parlantes que tienen hechas reparaciones parciales no son de fiar, y menos si tienen una bola de pegamento como se ve en la foto que posteaste.

Saludos


----------



## robertorcm (May 3, 2009)

Pues si no va a tener durabilidad no me interesa esa compra.

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Lo pego con la pistola de termoplastico --> Era "personal cualificado" de Utilisima!

Con la vibracion del cono, la manera que esta fijado y donde esta soldado eso se va a quebrar por fatiga al poco tiempo.

Consejos:
1- No lo compres.
2- Compralo barato y vendelo (caro) en seguida


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

Que grosería que hicieron ahí.


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2009)

robertorcm dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, me quieren vender un bajo de doble bobina, pero hace unos dias se le rompio un cable que va del conector a una bobina y se le soldo por personal cualificado ....
> Este es el resultado :
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn3273b.jpg
> ...



Eso no dura ni 4 días... igual tiene el aval de que fue reparado por personal cualificado


----------



## Tomasito (May 4, 2009)

¿Qué le pasó al cono?  
Parece que tiene várices!    


Y no, yo tampoco creo que dure mucho, es más para mi duraría más sin la pelota esa de pegote térmico que le mandaron.
Si hubieran usado el pegamento que se utiliza para eso, y hubieran puesto termocontraible sobre la soldadura para reforzar mecánicamente, podría andar bien supongo. Y sino sacarle la tapita al cono y cambiar el pedazo de cable directamente.


Ahora yo me pregunto: ¿¿Cómo se cortó ese cable en el medio?


----------



## unleased! (May 4, 2009)

El cable, por lo que tengo visto en varios altavoces se puede cortar por tres motivos principalmente que son:
1. Que el cable cogiese una postura incorrecta o fuese puesto de nuevo incorrectamente.
2. Que el altavoz funcione al límite de sus especificaciónes durante un tiempo prolongado haciendo que las suspensiones se muevan en sus límites prácticos y fatigando los materiales, haciendo que al final se corte uno de los cables.
3. Por la humedad que corroe los cables.

Creo que lo que le pasó al altavoz fué la segunda, por lo que si quisiera comprarlo para repararlo, uno preferiría escucharlo primero para evitar comprar un altavoz con desagradable sonido.
Saludos.


----------



## robertorcm (May 4, 2009)

Pues al final no lo voi a comprar, me compro otro y no tengo problemas con este.

Un saludo


----------

